# Sensor de Humedad



## luismigueld88 (Ago 11, 2012)

Funcionamiento:

Al quedar en el aire la línea ve una alta resistencia, la cual es la del aire y por tanto quedará encendido un LED al azar.
Bajamos esta resistencia con un material húmedo, el cual tendrá en paralelo la resistencia del aire con la del material húmedo. Este material puede ser arena, la piel, o el que se nos ocurra.
Al ocurrir esta disminución en la resistencia, se logra poner a oscilar el NE555 y se puede visualizar en los diodos LED verde y rojo.
La velocidad de oscilación será proporcional al grado de humedad del material a medir, es decir cuánto más húmedo, más rápido será la oscilación.
Luego amplificamos esta señal y colocamos en la salida un relé para aplicar este circuito al control real de aparatos los cuales pueden manejarse a un voltaje diferente al de la tarjeta, el cual es 12VDC.

Listado de materiales.

1.- Diodo LED color Rojo 
2.- C1 Capacitor electrolítico 10μF, 10V 
3.- C2 Condensador cerámica 0.1μF.
4.- R1 Resistencia de 220Ω, ¼ W.
5.- R2 Resistencia de 6k8Ω, ¼ W.
6.- R3 Resistencia de de 1KΩ, ¼ W.
7.- TP1 y TP2 puntas de prueba
8.- B1 Batería de 9V.
9.- IC1 Temporizador NE555
10.- Base DIP 8


----------

